

Putting A Face On The Homeless Through Instagram - dcrocks
http://blog.dutiee.com/putting-a-face-on-the-homeless-through-instagram/

======
angli
_This_ is what all the naysayers say startups should be doing: solving the
real problems of the world.

Well, Instagram's done it – not by focusing on the homeless, not by building a
specialized tool, but by creating a platform that people can use in a creative
way to do something important.

And ultimately, that's the lesson: just because it's a "frivolous" app, one
that isn't changing the world doesn't mean that one of its users isn't doing
just that.

